# New mantid species!



## desana (Nov 20, 2009)

Check out my new mantids (((SPHODROMANTIS BLUEFLASH))) I think they are amazing. cheers!


----------



## C.way (Nov 20, 2009)

beautiful, where does it comes from?


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 20, 2009)

Isn't that "Sphrodomantis Photoshopensis"?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 20, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Isn't that "Sphrodomantis Photoshopensis"?


Lol Ily.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

Photoshop? Paint? Actual species?


----------



## desana (Nov 20, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Isn't that "Sphrodomantis Photoshopensis"?


lol good one. no its real i can assure you.


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2009)

desana said:


> lol good one. no its real i can assure you.


Your "lol" in the original thread had me thinking it was done up like that. Anyways, very cool.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 20, 2009)

So what is the species name, please?


----------



## desana (Nov 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> So what is the species name, please?


thats it sphodromantis blueflash. for now dont think its been keyed out properly yet and we know how long that can take....


----------



## revmdn (Nov 20, 2009)

The blue is really purdy.


----------



## Matticus (Nov 20, 2009)

No stranger than most of these names: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_anima...ter_celebrities


----------



## desana (Nov 21, 2009)

C.way said:


> beautiful, where does it comes from?


Up to now the species is just called sphodromantis blueflash till its been keyed out and its from the congo cheers.


----------

